# Stock Magcharger bulb overdrive specs



## nighttrails (Dec 31, 2009)

Are there any Luxluther destructive incan type specs around on the stock mag charger bulb? I love the magcharger bulb and FM throwmaster head combination. The mag charger bulb’s tiny filament produces a very tight and bright hotspot that throws an awful long ways for the lumens put out. Overdriven at +7.2V it is very impressive. 

What’s nice is the way there is limited, but adequate, spill for my needs, which doesn’t overpower or distract from what is illuminated down range. In a hardwood forest I can thread the needle with the tight beam lighting up the target without reflecting much light back off nearby trees. The laser like beam lights up the down range object as if there were some bright light source there. 

+7.2V is really pushing this little bulb. Does any one know at what voltage it flashes, lifespan, lumen output, etc, at various states of overdrive? Since so many hotwires start with maglites and magchargers it would be nice to have this information on the original bulbs even as a point of reference. LuxLuther would you test out the magcharger bulb if I had a couple sent to you?


----------



## Conte (Dec 31, 2009)

I posted to Luxluthors Incan Test thread asking if he'd tested the MagCharger bulb. aka, WA1165.

It seems people here are so obsessed with the high output mods, they have totally forgotten about the little guys. 

I love my high output mods as much as the next guy, but yeah, lets face it, when I'm going to be out in the bush at night, I need more then a 45min runtime. And under those conditions, 11watts is alot of light.

There is a solution to our problem. It's called the WA1110 Bulb. 
It's the WA1111's little brother. Same specs as the 1111 but rated for 11 watts instead of 20. Which means once it's overdriven to 7.4+ Volts, it'll give us the effect we want with more durability. 

I was thinking of setting up a group buy to get some of these bulbs from Welch Allyn, but I'm not sure how much other demand there would be for it. 

Welch Allyn apparently has a $100 minimum. I estimate 15 bulbs. 
It would be more cost effective for someone in the states to do the ordering. I'm in Canada, I'll have a higher shipping fee, and get hit with duty fees. On the bright side, if someone had some cash too fund this, whatever bulbs they can't sell based on pre-orders, they could just get WA1185's to fill the rest of the order, and those will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## nighttrails (Dec 31, 2009)

Conte said:


> I posted to Luxluthors Incan Test thread asking if he'd tested the MagCharger bulb. aka, WA1165.
> 
> There is a solution to our problem. It's called the WA1110 Bulb.
> It's the WA1111's little brother. Same specs as the 1111 but rated for 11 watts instead of 20. Which means once it's overdriven to 7.4+ Volts, it'll give us the effect we want with more durability.


The thing I like about the magcharger bulb and what creates such a small, intense hotspot, is the short filament. If the magcharger bulb is the 237 lumen WA1165, WA lists its filament length at 1.041mm. The 207 lumen 1110 has double the filament length - 2.235mm. Perhaps I'm wrong, but I suspect the magcharger bulb will have a tighter hotspot, less spill and will out throw the 1110. 

I'm sending Lux magcharger bulbs to test.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 1, 2010)

Conte, it's not really a matter of forgetting about the lower output mods, as I can do tests on any of them. My personal interest was in reasonably high output and/or long life bulbs. Those that I wanted to know about I bought at retails and tested at least two until they died, which was over half of all the results you see. Others like *nighttrails *have an interest in other bulbs, so they send me at least two to test.


----------



## Conte (Jan 1, 2010)

> The thing I like about the magcharger bulb and what creates such a small, intense hotspot, is the short filament. If the magcharger bulb is the 237 lumen WA1165, WA lists its filament length at 1.041mm. The 207 lumen 1110 has double the filament length - 2.235mm. Perhaps I'm wrong, but I suspect the magcharger bulb will have a tighter hotspot, less spill and will out throw the 1110.


I don't think you'll notice much a difference. Have you tried the higher output bulbs like the 1111 and 1160, and have noticed less of what you want ? If so, then you are probably right. 

Otherwise, I would suggest that Fivemegas premium reflectors are designed with these higher output longer filament bulbs in mind. 
If you were using the stock reflector, then I'd completely agree with you, but because you are using a Fivemega Throwmaster, It's the great equalizer, getting the best of all bulbs. 

Also don't let the lumen values shake you, the idea with the 1110 is it will yield virtually the same performance, but will take a good overdrive, solving our problem, and alowing us to boost it to lumen values beyond what the 1165 is capable of. 

Dont' get me wrong, it's not that I'm trying to sell you on it, It's just a bulb I'm anxious to try, and am almost willing to throw the $100 at WA to place an order scoring me some. 

Otherwise, when Lux runs those tests, if he finds that its safe for us to run the 1165 off a pair of Lions, I'm down. Its easy to get the MagCharger bulbs. And I find the 11watt range perfect for most real world aopplications, while saving the 20+ watt hotwires for special application backups. 

It would be the "ROP Low" to the Mag 11. (A Fav of mine)



> Conte, it's not really a matter of forgetting about the lower output mods,


Ah, I used the term loosly. I'm not suggesting you have personally forgotten about them. I just notice most of the Incan related demand around the forum is mostly for "MORE POWER!" :laughing: 
Its fun for sure, I love my little 2C Mag 11.


One of my personal obsticals, is finding a moderate power, long running solution to set up in the 2x26500 Megalennium I've ordered.
The reflector assembilies I have to work with only fit the WA bulb, otherwise, I have an entire lot of standard 6v 10w bi-pin that'll take that overdrive just fine. 

Needles to say, it's one reason I'm taking a particular interest in this thread.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 1, 2010)

I highly recommend using Ictorana's graph charts in this pinned thread. It may take a bit to see what they are showing, but once you spend some time with them, they are the best resource to answer what you are asking.


----------



## nighttrails (Jan 2, 2010)

Conte said:


> I don't think you'll notice much a difference. Have you tried the higher output bulbs like the 1111 and 1160, and have noticed less of what you want ? If so, then you are probably right.
> 
> QUOTE]
> Yes, I have tried the 1160, and like it, but not for my particular work application. I have some rather specific needs and a 4-hour run-time is among them. The1160 draws too much and spills too much.
> ...


----------



## Conte (Jan 2, 2010)

> I highly recommend using Ictorana's graph charts in this pinned thread. It may take a bit to see what they are showing, but once you spend some time with them, they are the best resource to answer what you are asking.




Oh, don't worry Lux, I've done my homeworks. 
I actually prefer your charts and have studied them. 

There's no data on these two bulbs tho. 

According to your thread the 1165 bulb tests are a go, thanks to nighttrails.




> Yes, I have tried the 1160, and like it, but not for my particular work application. I have some rather specific needs and a 4-hour run-time is among them. The1160 draws too much and spills too much.



Oh of course not, I was only asking for the sake of comparing the filament. Spills to much ? Hmmm. Perhaps you are right, and the filament length is not for you.  

Hmm, seems like you've tried quite a few things. 
I recently aquired a 6D mag, and am thinking of investing in a set of 12ah NiMH cells so I can run a 1111 for over 3 hours. May be a good "big light" option for my explorations. 

When running a stick of that size, overhand shoulder rest is defiantly the way to go. 

The GE 787 ? No never head of it. I just looked it up, seems like it would fill the bill. Hah, this one website lists is as a replacement option for the WA1110. Go figure.


----------



## Howecollc (Jan 3, 2010)

*nighttrails*

The GE 787 bulb was the "30,000 candlepower" OEM bulb for MagChargers from 1996 or earlier up until 2002, when Mag switched to a "40,000 candlepower" bulb made by WA. The first time I compared one of the "new and improved" WA bulbs to the old 787 I had 3 observations: same light output from each, WA was noticeably whiter, and WA had a much tighter and more round hotspot. I was sold on the WA right away and put all of my old 787 stock in a drawer, to hardly ever be used again. 

I have played around with both bulbs at 7.4V, but only for a few hours each, so I can't offer any info on longevity. I can say that the WA, when overdriven to 7.4V, gets even whiter than it already is and its throw seems a little more "laser-like". Of course, you already know this. Now, the GE 787 at 7.4V does indeed get whiter, but is no whiter than the WA driven at spec; and it still has a sloppy oblong hotspot that is near impossible to get centered in the reflector. I can't imagine your being happy with this bulb.


----------



## nighttrails (Jan 3, 2010)

Howecollc said:


> Now, the GE 787 at 7.4V does indeed get whiter, but is no whiter than the WA driven at spec; and it still has a sloppy oblong hotspot that is near impossible to get centered in the reflector. I can't imagine your being happy with this bulb.


 
Thanks for that input. I almost ordered some 787 bulbs a while back. We'll just cross it off the list now.


----------



## Conte (Jan 3, 2010)

Howecollc said:


> I was sold on the WA right away and put all of my old 787 stock in a drawer, to hardly ever be used again.



Well, I don't suppose you are willing to part with any of these bulbs ?

Sure I know they are not the cats ***, but I'm still very curious about them. 
And they are difficult for me to get otherwise.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 6, 2010)

Got the bulbs today. Damn, I didn't even realize they used bipins in the MC.


----------



## nighttrails (Jan 7, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> Got the bulbs today.


 
Two bulbs are all I had on hand to send for testing. If I had it, I would have sent a 3rd for you to try running overdriven in one of your lights with a Throwmaster - in case you would like to see for yourself the reach of the tight little beam. 

I ran the magcharger bulb last night with the batteries totaling 7.85v. Very nice. It's life is no doubt very short at that rate. I better order some more bulbs.





LuxLuthor said:


> Damn, I didn't even realize they used bipins in the MC.


Gee...I _once_ knew something about a bulb that Lux didn't!


----------



## Conte (Jan 7, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LuxLuthor*
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that kind of surprised me too.

For the longest time, the Mag Charger was the only good Bi-Pin bulb I knew of


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 7, 2010)

I never wanted anything to do with the MC because it had nothing that could be used with other Maglites. So staying away from it, I never learned anything about it. It's a pidgeon-hole light.


----------



## Conte (Jan 7, 2010)

Hah, yeah, that's why I still don't have one. 

Instead I dropped five 1/2D cells into a 3D mag with a Fivemega bi-pin adapter and voila, Instant MagCharger !


----------



## nighttrails (Jan 7, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> It's a pidgeon-hole light.


It's true, parts aren't interchangeable, and there aren't lots of custom items for magchargers - no soft starters or voltage regulators. Extension tubes must be used to go beyond 3 Ds, and though FM's MC Throwmasters are available, they are so at a significant price premium over Maglite Throwmasters. 



Conte; said:


> Hah, yeah, that's why I still don't have one.
> 
> Instead I dropped five 1/2D cells into a 3D mag with a Fivemega bi-pin adapter and voila, Instant MagCharger ! .


 
I would have done the same with a bi-pin adapter but for two things:

1) I already had 3 Magchargers, having been introduced to them by LEO buddies years ago - and those lights have served me well.
2) I wanted to use MC -WA bulbs with FM Throwmasters and the bulb opening in the Magcharger Throwmaster is appropriately sized for them, the Maglite D Throwmaster's bulb opening is larger for bigger, higher output bulbs.


----------



## Conte (Jan 7, 2010)

Hah yeah. I was purchasing from new. I have some nice Fivemega reflectors. recently ordered a throwmaster and an FM3X Turbo Head. I can hardly wait !

I've been modding flashlights for a good 15 years, but would you believe I modded my first Maglite just over a month ago before I discovered and joined this forum. 

I few years back I had soldered a Mag Charger bulb into a PR base, and have used it in various hotwires. 

One day I was surfing my local battery supply website, and noticed these new 26650 "Lifepo4" cells, I've never heard of before. I ordered a couple, and their voltage level runs a magcharger bulb perfect.

I've owned a few Mag D's in the past, but they always grew legs, haven't had one in years, I picked up a 2D at the local Canadian Tire (nationwide hardware store chain). Put the Lifepo4 cells and my custom Magcharger bulb in it.

Now all fascinated be maglites, I went looking at some on ebay, when I noticed the peculiar auction for a . . Mag 85 ? And in the listing in mentioned I could get a bi-pin adapter at a site called Candle Power Forums ?

Well, one month, 5 mags and about $1000 later, the rest is history. 

Over the years I have seeked a bi-pin adapter, but my online searches never turned anything up. If only cause I didnt' know what to call them. I've fathomed different ways to make one myself. 

I've been collecting flashlights since I was a kid. I have roughly 70 at moment. This does not include oil lamps, Naptha Lanterns, and Fluoresent mains lighting. 
I've probably lost, broken, or had stolen more lights then most people on this forum own. 

I'm new to this forum, but by no means am I new to modding hotwires.
For the longest time, I was the ONLY one I knew who collected and modded flashlights as a hobby. Figured I was one of the few people in the world who would do such a silly thing. Boy, was I wrong ! And it doesn't seem so silly anymore.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 8, 2010)

OK, got MC bulb tested and some closeup photo comparisons here.


----------



## Conte (Jan 9, 2010)

> If you are suggesting the 1316 is the Magcharger bulb, it has a filament too long to be the MC. The 1165's filament is tiny like the Magcharger's. It would be an interesting bulb to try if some could be secured.


I have restrained myself from placing an order with WA for a bunch of diff bulbs to try. I'm bound to do it one day, but for now, I think I've polished off what left of my flashlight budget for a while. Especially since I've since decided that I may want to purchase a new camera, for beamshots 
Got to save some money. 



> I don't think you will actually get 6 hours out of 6 D batteries, and we also don't know if the bulb itself will actually last 6 hours overdriven that hard


Out of a set of 12Ah batteries ? I guess I'll find out. But I think I'll be shying away from it, I think I might of found my ideal 1111 low power alternative. It might not be what you are looking for, but could be worth trying.

A bulb I call, the Crispy. Well, my girlfriend named it cause of a description in the auction listing. 

It's a 6v 10w bulb of the pretty standard design, which is rather dull at 6v being a 2000 hour bulb. So you know what that means ? Overdrive !

So far it takes the drive of 2xLi-Ion brilliantly. 

Search ebay for :
"New (15) Crispy Halogen JC 6v 10w bulbs - G4 base"

I'll let you know how it works with a throwmaster when I get mine.


----------



## nighttrails (Jan 11, 2010)

Conte said:


> It's a 6v 10w bulb of the pretty standard design, which is rather dull at 6v being a 2000 hour bulb. So you know what that means ? Overdrive ! It might not be what you are looking for, but could be worth trying.
> 
> "New (15) Crispy Halogen JC 6v 10w bulbs - G4 base"
> 
> I'll let you know how it works with a throwmaster when I get mine.


 
Well. they couldn't be cheaper, thats for sure. Just how much overdriving can they take and how do they compare to the MC bulb, especially in the T.M.? Can they take 6 d's fully charged? Ive run the MC bulb with the batteries at almost 8v.


----------



## Conte (Jan 11, 2010)

So far it seems to have no problem taking 6D fully charged. IT can take 2xlions, which is going to be a touch more voltage. In fact, due to how dull it is at 6 volt, I don't even use it for that. I've put them in my 7.4v bin. 

I don't think they will be as brilliant white as the MC bulb over driven, but they still are plenty "crispy". The filament is identical length as the MC bulb tho.

I might be tempted to send you one for the cost of shipping. I still have like 6 or 6 left in the box. I broke/ 3 of them, potted another 3. They are really good for "potting".


----------



## nighttrails (Jan 14, 2010)

Conte said:


> I don't think they will be as brilliant white as the MC bulb over driven, but they still are plenty "crispy". The filament is identical length as the MC bulb tho.
> 
> I might be tempted to send you one for the cost of shipping. I still have like 6 or 6 left in the box.


Thanks very much for the offer, but looking at the specs, I suspect the magcharger bulb, whether it be on 5 or 6 D batteries, will suit me better than the crispy. But I would like to hear your comparisons of the bulbs once you get your TM. If you happen to find some comparable results, then the I'll just order some.


----------



## Conte (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh Frig ! Yeah, I just got the TM today.

I just just now dropped the MC bulb into my 6D with the TM.

I see what you are talking about now. That's sharp. 

No, the crispy can't to that, lol. It comes close but has more artifacts, and is a yellower.


Did you notice on the other tread my suggestion for adding an Incan Driver to a MC ?


----------



## Conte (Jan 16, 2010)

In other news, I just tried the 1160 in my 6D. Works greats. Not as tight a hotspot, but more output and just as white. Threw it clear across the lake and was able to light up the big house that is along it. Rather dim by that point.

If you like the throwmaster, you might also like the the FM Ver2 Deep Reflector.


----------



## nighttrails (Jan 16, 2010)

Conte said:


> In other news, I just tried the 1160 in my 6D. Works greats. Not as tight a hotspot, but more output and just as white. Threw it clear across the lake and was able to light up the big house that is along it. Rather dim by that point.


 
I have the 1160 in a stock magcharger for a quick grab to take the dogs out, it is nice, but for my work application the MC bulb works out better.


Conte said:


> If you like the throwmaster, you might also like the the FM Ver2 Deep Reflector.


My understanding was the TM out throws the V2 deep reflector. Do you not find that to be true, or isn't it a significant difference?


----------



## Conte (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh the TM defiantly out throws the Ver2.

Was just pointing it out if you ever needed a reflector for a build and wanted something chreaper then the TM. 

It'll focus up to the same tight spot. But it has a different spill. It transitions out very smoothly. But then, I got the VLOP version.


----------



## 325addict (Jan 29, 2010)

The WA1165 has a life of only 75 hours @ spec (= 6V).
Overdriving it by 20% (=7.2V) will decrease life to just 10% of the life @ spec.
So, summarized, life will be around 7.5 hours @ 7.2V.
There IS a risk of instaflashing it with fully charged batteries. Any life less than 20 hours is getting risky....
The original MC bulb lasts about 70 hours IIRC, so there's no substantial reason to buy these lamps instead of the original MC lamps IMHO.

NOTE: WA is discontinuing one lamp after another at this very moment. If you want to have some, get them SOON is my advise, otherwise your favorite lamp might just have been discontinued 
This already happened to the 1336 for instance, and the 1160, 1164, 1166, 1331 and so on :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead

If you want to know actual deliveries: contact WA!


Timmo.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 29, 2010)

Great thread!


----------

